# Stingray - carbon/aluminum electric rev-trike go-kart



## vlad_t (Jun 22, 2012)

first mockup with 10" go-kart tires:










making the floor sandwich, 5 layers of carbon-fiber + 1/2" balsa core:









result - rigid panel, 5lbs:


----------



## vlad_t (Jun 22, 2012)

chassis components










chassis complete (minus front hubs and steering mechanism):









with aluminum alloy wheels and fiberglass seat, everything is at 26lbs right now. Looks like I'm well on my way to sub-60 lbs goal:


----------



## winzeracer (Apr 3, 2012)

Cool little kart man! Love the CF Chassis!


----------



## vlad_t (Jun 22, 2012)

Yep, sf part is pretty cool.

I'm at a loss what to use for the batteries. I need something very light and very safe. 24v ~10Ah. Thinking about going with lifepo4 at the moment. But it cost a fortune, for essentially a kids toy


----------



## slimdawg (Mar 7, 2012)

The best toys are always expensive no matter the age group did you look at Headway?

Pack that size should weigh 15 lbs.


----------



## sunworksco (Sep 8, 2008)

Hyperion lithium polymer batteries are safe, as long as you charge and discharge properly. It would be a shame to use anything heavier since you have a very light chassis.


----------



## vlad_t (Jun 22, 2012)

I'm thinking about building my own pack from this ( *24V 10AH HEADWAY LiFePO4 Battery Pack DIY kit for ebike)










*This way I can build it flat and hide under the seat... And the whole battery will be 6lbs. But the instructions are sparse and cost of mistake will be high ($250++)So I'd rather buy something pre made
Hyperion I can find all seems to have too small Ah, so I'll need like 50 of them?


----------



## vlad_t (Jun 22, 2012)

slimdawg said:


> The best toys are always expensive no matter the age group did you look at Headway?
> 
> Pack that size should weigh 15 lbs.


Yes, I'm looking at it. See above. Headway kit is exactly what I need, but I'm really depressed about $400 price tag


----------



## slimdawg (Mar 7, 2012)

You might want to go for the 15ah that what I used last year but my was 48v pack here's a link if you want to check it out

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GdcTbH_RjgU


----------



## vlad_t (Jun 22, 2012)

slimdawg said:


> You might want to go for the 15ah that what I used last year but my was 48v pack here's a link if you want to check it out
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GdcTbH_RjgU


Cool! how long your kart can run on this setup? Did you do any of that balancing wires, and battery management board? The cells themselves are relatively cheap, but they try hard to make you thinking it's not gonna work without electronics...

Also, how did you setup the gas pedal? I'm currently thinking about modifying e-scooter thumb controller somehow to work with foot pedal + cable. But have no clear idea


----------



## slimdawg (Mar 7, 2012)

20 minutes . Did all the wiring the bms was easy. If you skip the bms bottom balance. The accelerator is pb-6 attached with a rod I will post a picture this afternoon for you


----------



## slimdawg (Mar 7, 2012)

the angle isn't the greatest


----------



## vlad_t (Jun 22, 2012)

slimdawg said:


> the angle isn't the greatest


Actually it's pretty clear, thanks! I'm going to go with scooter controller, so I need Hall effect throttle. But there is similar 0-5V accelerator modules for it on ebay.

I did look at your build album - I can see that you do have BMS board there with the battery. Can you clarify why do you say you don't have bottom balance? 

Also, where did you buy your cells and BMS?
And I just noticed you are in MI too! Anywhere near Grand Rapids?


----------



## slimdawg (Mar 7, 2012)

The bms will top balance the cells.

If you Don't use a bms you should bottom balance the cells and charge until first cell reaches 3.65v

I bought my cells on eBay 

Sorry I'm in white lake.


----------

